# My hair needs help



## REO (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been in a hair rut for 30 yrs LOL. Head & Shoulder shampoo and Pantene conditioner.

Seems like my hair doesn't have that fabulous shine etc like on TV. My hair seems kind of dry and dull. What do you all use? I can't afford any expensive products, but maybe should change brands or something? Any ideas??


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 8, 2014)

Fish oil! Take some every day and your hair will be so shiny!

what I need is a haircut BAD. I see people with such nice color and "styles" and all I can think of is how much it costs and how many times I'd have to go back.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2014)

This may sound weird, but are you eating too much corn? High fructose corn syrup, foods with corn base, fast foods with corn additives? The modern corn hybrids are not your great grandfather's corn.

Drink lots of water. I wonder if most of us are somewhat dehydrated.

Just a couple of thoughts...

Do not know how old you are, but I have noticed in my life about three plateaus over the years. Once in my late twenties, once in early 40's, and just lately when I turned 60. Very noticeable changes in my body and had nothing to do with my mind. All physical.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 8, 2014)

That is true, as you age hormones will wreak havoc with your hair! and skin, I've noticed my skin drier.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 8, 2014)

Do some coconut oil masks before hopping in the shower. Just let it sit for about 30 minutes to soak in. I'm not a fan of most big name shampoos....they just dry your hair out like crazy, but there are a few you can find without the harsh chemicals. Just do a Google search and you'll find some


----------



## REO (Apr 9, 2014)

I wash my hair in the sink. Pipes to the bathroom are still busted under the house (we've had another rough winter and lost all our pipes)

I'll be 51 in June.



I take fish oil every day and have started drinking lots more water than I did. I was thinking it might be an age thing.

Never had my hair done. Can't tell but it's down to the tops of my calves (51" long) it's getting dry










I wear it up all the time. I wondered if there's some kind of shampoo or conditioner that really would moisturize it better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2014)

Just call you Rapunzle!!

About a year ago I started using a new product. I had trouble getting a comb through my wet hair, as it tangled even using conditioners. My hair lady suggested Alterna Caviar shampoo and conditioner. It is expensive (I think--$60 for the two). They do last several months and my hair has never been so soft and easy to comb. I tried using something else once and within a wash or two I was back on the Caviar.

Maybe you could ask a stylist if she has a sample you could try. You can tell right away that it makes a difference.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 9, 2014)

like ohmt mentioned try coconut oil, I've never used it on my hair but I use it as a moisturizer on my hands and it is great, I also use it to brush my teeth. You could also try egg whites <- ugh edited to say this should say egg yolks! (egg whites are for your face) or mayonnaise. Rinse your hair with cold water to close the cuticle too.

You also might try a clarifying shampoo, I don't know if you have hard water or not? To not have to buy a special shampoo for that just use some vinegar or a paste of baking soda and water, massage it in for a few then shampoo.

In this photo... and it may just be the way the sun is shining on your hair but your hair looks very rich and healthy looking from the shoulders up. .beautiful!!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 9, 2014)

It's beautiful!! Definitely do the coconut oil before showering and put some Moroccan oil in it after you shower....I do a little while my hair is wet and a little when it's dried, just on the ends where it dries out because my hair is very long, too.


----------



## bevann (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't have any answers for you.I am 1 of those people who finds hair very annoying.Unless I am just stepping out of the hair salon my hair always looks like crap.My beautiful very blonde hair of my childhood has become a very mousey light brown color. It is still the very fine texture of a 3 yr old's hair..It is not curly but not straight either.I wear it very short but at a certain length it just kind of does a bendy thing.I don't use hair spray or mousse and have absolutely no talent with hair.I keep hoping the bald, shaved head look will come in style for women.When it does I'm off to the barn to get the Double K clippers and a #40 blade for my head.


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2014)

I've had decent luck with Suave Professional shampoo and conditioner, the minty smelling one (don't have the bottle handy to look it up). Currently I'm using Paul Mitchell. Limited things work with our well water.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 9, 2014)

Debby - LB said:


> In this photo... and it may just be the way the sun is shining on your hair but your hair looks very rich and healthy looking from the shoulders up. .beautiful!!


Robin.....I honestly think if you cut a foot or more off your hair would look better because you will have cut off a lot of the dry, damaged part. If you continue to trim it your hair would look and feel in much better condition. I don't think anything you can put on it will help. I know from having long hair some years ago that trimming it was the key to it looking healthy.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 9, 2014)

I've always had really long hair (down to my rear), up until this past October when I got fed up and chopped it all off, clear up to my ears. I suffer from a hormone imbalance (I'm 33), and my hair is always really dry after I wash it (flakes) but will turn nasty oily at the roots within 24 hours. I have tried numerous shampoos, and most just make it worse or cause itching because of the dryness. My favorite shampoo/conditioner has always been Tresemme's volumizing brand, which is amazing for shine and tangles, but about a year ago my hair started looking terrible when using it. So began my search for something else...

I have had really good luck with egg yolk. Yep, you read that right...egg yolk. Nothing else added to it. You just have to make sure that you rinse all of it out and use cold water, or else you will have little cooked egg particles to pick out. Lovely, I know. Lol. My biggest problem with using yolk was that I live in the desert and I swore I smelled my eggy hair until it dried. Not something I'm willing to chance in the summer time. (Ick!)

I just broke down and bought an expensive product off of Amazon called DermOrganic ($40 for a 33oz set). It has argan oil in it, and it's chemical free. I've only used it three times so far, but I think I love it. My hair is so feathery soft, and no more itching or greasy look yet. Perhaps chemical free would be something you may want to try. If you have soft water, I've heard that Dr Bronners Peppermint Castille soap is a miracle in a bottle (as long as you use a vinegar rinse afterward). Unfortunately we have hard water here, and I was scared of build-up on my scalp, or I would have tried it.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know if you dye your hair but I find the tube conditioners that are included in the box are great. The secret is to find someone that can give you a constant supply of them. Thankfully my Grandma gives me hers.

Another thing I use it Herbal Essences Conditioner Hello Hydration. (The one for colored hair is good too.) It has a lovely coconut smell and is in a blue bottle. I get it from SAMS so its an extra big bottle. I love that conditioner !


----------



## REO (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes we have very hard water! I think that's what's doing it. I never thought about that before.

I have trimmed my hair since this pic was taken last fall. Has anyone used that VO5 hot oil stuff? I forgot about using mayo I heard it was good to use.



Thanks for the ideas to look into


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Robin! There really isn't any product that can rectify it. It's endured all the sunlight, hard water, plus wear and tear from a ponytail or buns. It's time for a haircut! In order to keep your hair really healthy that is the number one thing you can do. If there is a high school with a vo-tech program for cosmetology, they cut free or close to it! Seriously think about it, extremely long hair makes woman look much older than they really are. Cut it shoulder length and you can look like your 30 again! ❤?


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2014)

If you do decide to do a significant cut, consider donating the hair to Locks of Love, most salons should have the information for donating. http://www.locksoflove.org/


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 10, 2014)

REO said:


> Yes we have very hard water! I think that's what's doing it. I never thought about that before.
> 
> I have trimmed my hair since this pic was taken last fall. Has anyone used that VO5 hot oil stuff? I forgot about using mayo I heard it was good to use.
> 
> ...


I love that hot oil! It does make your hair nice and shinny! But your going to have to use a lot! LOL! And I agree with fourluckyhorseshoes! Those conditioners are great! I get them from my mom who dyes here hair all the time. Why don't they make that conditioner in a big bottle, it works sooo good!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 10, 2014)

I vote don't cut it.

I love long hair and I regretted getting talked into cutting my hair in the past.

My hair dresser has been using keratin oil treatments on my hair, it helps a lot.

best wishes. Your hair is pretty and unique.

Keep posting ideas folks on treatments. Always interested in something less expensive to try in between my hair dressers treatments.

ps I am in my 50s too.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree that Robin's hair is pretty but if she cut it to her shoulders, it would be drop-dead GORGEOUS!


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2014)

I just noticed you're being photo bombed by a cat in your picture. 

If you're having headaches or neck pain, it could be the weight of your hair. There is a local gal who had extremely long, thick hair (like past her waist) that was having neck pain and headaches, she cut her hair to shoulder length and they stopped. Just an observation.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2014)

OH, yes Locks of Love, if you decide to cut! My young grand daughter recently cut her very long hair and donated it. She is adorable with chin-length bob now! But she says she wants to grow it back out long again.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 10, 2014)

I LOVE the long hair too and I think she loves it. I would not suggest she cut it off. Just the very bottom.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 10, 2014)

Nobody grows their hair that long if they secretly want shorter hair. just my honest opinion.... cutting it much shorter would be my last option were that my hair, its beautiful. I would get the ends trimmed to nice blunt ends and then try some different treatments first.

My whole life folks have been trying to get me to cut my hair shorter and especially now that I am older. Sometimes I listen and every time I do, I hate it and start growing it back again.

The oil treatments really helped me recently when my hairdresser put something weird on my hair and dried it out .

best wishes.

ps. I got a leave in detangler I got from my hair dresser and it helps comb through the knots after washing.


----------



## REO (Apr 10, 2014)

As I said, that pic was right before a trim






People always say to chop it off. Nope, I'm still using it LOL. I'll never cut it off. Been a 46 year dream to have it touch the ground and this is as far as I've gotten so far. It grows s-l-o-w. This is one dream I can work to make true that doesn't cost money, and it's all mine.

My hair is thick and if I cut it BOING it'd be in big curls.

I just need a better conditioner. I don't get it in the sun and don't blow dry it or anything. I think it's the hard water that's causing it to be a little dry. Our hot water ruins everything around here





This is how I wear it up (although I don't usually use those rubberbands) the whole hair-do uses only one rubberband for the ponytail





Oh and I usually don't curl the ends LOL






Thanks for all the ideas!!!!





I've never been one for "product" either for my hair or face etc. But I'm thinking maybe (at my age LOL) I should start


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2014)

Looked at the bottle, the Suave Professional product I have is the Rosemary and Mint shampoo and conditioner. It works decently with our hard well water, it might be worth a try, and you wouldn't be out much if it didn't work for you. [i have a couple favorite products I can't use out here, they just don't work with our well water.]


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 11, 2014)

If you should decide on a professional product, I have a license and can purchase hair products at wholesale prices which is usually 50% less than retail. I'd be happy to help you out.?


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 11, 2014)

My hair is usually down around my rear and I do cut 12-18" off when it hits that length every year or so and donate.

Hair length and quality is genetic, I believe. I use herbal essences clarifying shampoo and Pantene conditioner. We had very hard water for a long time and soft water now for about three years and I haven't really noticed a change.

Hair is dead once it grows out, so all you can do is improve your health so what is coming out if your scalp is better!


----------



## Marty (Apr 11, 2014)

My hair is ridiculously long down to my waist if i still had a waist. Its getting a good bunch cut off this summer too. I have the opposite problem where its getting thin and don't look nice at all. But I must agree the water here is the culprit to making it look and feel nasty.


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2014)

Good point Andrea, I didn't think about my health affecting my hair. I've been in bad health for 4-5 years. I was very sick for years with my gallbladder, which was dying and gangrene. The Dr was horrified. I feel I'm still trying to recover from that and have not felt well since. That was about the time I noticed my hair not being as silky as it had been!

How sweet of you Debbie!


----------



## JAX (Apr 12, 2014)

I was having issues with my hair and was told by the hairdresser that it was due to hard water. The shampoo she sold me was pricey but did make a difference. Then dishwasher was having issues, my sinks and showers were turning rust orange etc etc. I got one of those big water tanks and this is how we set it up

water well to spray bar (that I built!) in top of tank, a water line comes out of tank at about half way point of tank and then goes to house. Basically the "rust" and yucks settles to the bottom of tank and the house gets the better more clean water. every year I siphon out the big tank with a pool hose making sure I suck up all yuckies from the bottom... My air has now gone back to normal and my showers and sinks stay regular color. Good luck, I think your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 12, 2014)

I too have long hair and being Cherokee can only cut it when someone dies, although I can trim. I've found that as I have aged it is thinning not to mention drying out. Well guess what I just got in from brushing manes and tails, believe me I go through gallons of show sheen a year, love love long manes and tails. Maybe I should try the show sheen. Also someone a way back said to try olive oil, put it on at night, cover head with shower cap and wash it in the morning. Just a thought.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 12, 2014)

Not sure about Show Sheen... Being silicone based it's not great for very regular use. The EQyss similar product is not silicone based and I've had good luck on my horses.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 12, 2014)

Ahem.

I am guilty of show sheen.

I am also guilty of white n brite.

I may have once bleached my hair white.

Anyhow I don't use conditioner anymore. I know, it sounds weird, but that stuff creates a false softness and builds up gunk in your hair. I have very little issue now, and I havent seen a split end I years.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 12, 2014)

My hair got brittle last year and I was gaining weight and now I take a thyroid supplement and my hair is getting better.


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

I gotta tell you guys a funny story! Many years ago I was going to show, I wanted my hair to look nice, so I Show Sheened it! Didn't quite smell the same, oh well, off we go! It wasn't until we got home from the show that I realized.........I had not doused my hair with Show Sheen, it was fly spray! Gee, it may not have smelled nice, but there were no flies buzzing me that day!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 15, 2014)

Reo, that's a hoot, sounds like something I would do.

Okay. Here is a product I am liking lately my hairdresser gave me last time I visited her.

RUSK is the maker... product says deep shine color advanced marine therapy. It also says repair conditioner. It is also a detangler. I tried it this week and it really made my hair feel good. Easy to comb out and moist when it dried.

Purple bottle and has the word REPAIR in big white letters on front. Don't know if it is an exclusive salon item or not.

ok, found it on amazon.com. You can also buy a matching shampoo.

It only cost $13 on amazon. Not bad. Big tube.


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

It's what I get for mixing fly spray in an old Sheen bottle and forgetting I did that!

That stuff sounds pretty good. Does Amazon ever take checks? I'm one of those that don't have a CC


----------



## Shari (Apr 15, 2014)

I use Jason's tea tree shampoo.

And back when I had an herb garden...

Here is a rinse that you don't wash out... works wonders.

2- three inch sprigs of fresh rosemary

1 TBS- white vinegar

2- cups of very hot water....

I use a 2 cup Pyrex liquid measuring cup

Put the 2 cups of water in.

Toss the two sprigs of Rosemary in. Cover with some kind of wrap to keep the moisture in.

Steep until luke warm to the touch, take out the Rosemary.

Pour in the vinegar

Pour over your freshly washed hair. Do not rinse. The shine you get from this is incredible!!


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

Ooh!! So many great ideas! My hair won't know what hit it


----------

